
Ask HN: Will you pay for a self-hosted blogging solution - csomar
I&#x27;m thinking about offering a blogging service targeted toward tech-savvy people. Basically, Svbtle[1] but self-hosted in your DigitalOcean account. You pay a single one time fee and there is an optional subscription for updates, and technical support.<p>There will be a minimalistic publishing interface. A single theme. No advertising, tracking or any other stuff. The catch is that once you have it installed, you are free to do whatever you want.<p>Will you pay for a service like this?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;svbtle.com
======
pards
The tech-savvy market is served well by free static site generators like Hugo
and Jekyll.

